# James Brown died today. :(



## IslandGirl77 (Dec 25, 2006)

ATLANTA, Georgia (CNN) -- James Brown, the legendary R&B belter, a singer and songwriter who created a foundation for funk and provided the roots of rap, a man of many nicknames but a talent that can only be described as one of a kind, is dead.

Brown died early Monday at Atlanta's Emory Crawford Long Hospital of congestive heart failure, his agent said. He was 73.

Brown was in Atlanta for a dental appointment when he fell ill and was admitted to the hospital over the weekend for treatment of "severe pneumonia," said his agent, Frank Copsidas.

"It appears what happened is that he did die of a heart attack as a result of his pneumonia," Copsidas told CNN Radio. 

Brown -- known variously as "the Godfather of Soul," "The Hardest Working Man in Show Business," "Soul Brother Number One" and "Mr. Dynamite" (and often introduced as all of the above) -- was known for his elastic dance moves, razor-sharp musicianship and all-stops-out performances. (Watch the incomparable Brown perform )

He was, literally, an impossible act to follow: Keith Richards has said that the Rolling Stones' appearance following Brown in "The T.A.M.I. Show," a 1964 concert that appeared on film the next year, was the biggest mistake of their lives. Brown's performance in that show even earned an ovation from the backing band.

"You have the Rolling Stones on the same stage, all of the important rock acts of the day, doing their best -- and James Brown comes out and destroys them," producer Rick Rubin wrote in Rolling Stone. (i-Report: Your thoughts on James Brown)

His influence was broad and deep. He was a soul innovator, bringing a churchy rawness to R&B with his early hits "Please, Please, Please" and "Think." He essentially created funk with mid-'60s songs such as "Papa's Got a Brand New Bag," "I Got You (I Feel Good)" and "Cold Sweat." His grooves were sampled by rappers and hip-hop artists. (Gallery: James Brown through the years)

He was tough on his own backing band, the Famous Flames -- which included saxophonist Maceo Parker, guitarist Jimmy Nolen and drummer Clyde Stubblefield -- famously fining them if they missed a cue. They even walked out on him in 1969; Brown simply recruited a new band, which included bassist Bootsy Collins. (Many of the Flames later returned; they were renamed the J.B.'s.)

He provided the ground that much of black music -- much of pop music -- stands on. (Story: James Brown's greatest hits)

"James presented obviously the best grooves," rapper Chuck D of Public Enemy once told The Associated Press. "To this day, there has been no one near as funky. No one's coming even close." (Watch "The Hardest Working Man in Show Business" do his thing )

Despite much-publicized personal problems that included a rap sheet and drug troubles, he also was a community leader. In the 1960s, he was a voice for calm during a period of urban riots; J. Anthony Lukas' book on Boston race relations, "Common Ground," notes that a 1968 Brown performance the day after the Rev. Martin Luther King Jr.'s assassination helped keep the Massachusetts city from exploding.

Later, dismayed by the school shootings of the late '90s, he spoke out against violence in schools, even writing a song, "Killing's Out and School's In."

"We need to protect the kids by giving them something to do," Brown told CNN in 2001. "[It's about] making them interested, making them love mom and dad more, love the family more, love themselves more and love their school. So there won't have to be killing in school."

'Superhuman determination'
James Brown was born on May 3, 1933, in Barnwell, South Carolina. His early years were rough. Abandoned by his immediate family, he was taken in by friends and relatives and grew up in an "ill-repute area" of Augusta, Georgia, he once said. He shined shoes and danced for change, and he also served time in a reform school for breaking into cars, rescued by the family of friend Bobby Byrd.

Byrd invited Brown to join his group, the Gospel Starlighters, which later changed its name to the Flames and then the Famous Flames. The group was signed to King Records and released its song "Please, Please, Please" in early 1956. The song hit the R&B Top 10 and the group worked it hard, touring the "chitlin circuit" -- as the series of African-American clubs and theaters was called -- incessantly.

"What made Brown succeed where hundreds of others failed was his superhuman determination, working the chitlin circuit to death, sharpening his band, and keeping an eye on new trends," Richie Unterberger wrote on Allmusic.com.

A second hit, "Try Me," gave the group staying power, and from there it was hit after hit: "Think," "This Old Heart," "Bewildered," "Lost Someone," "Night Train," "Prisoner of Love." Brown eventually scored more than 50 Top 10 hits on the R&B charts. Seventeen hit No. 1.

Despite the occasional pop hit, crossover stardom eluded him until 1963, when "Live at the Apollo" -- still considered one of the great live albums of all time -- hit No. 2 on Billboard's album chart. In 1965, Brown hit the pop Top 10 with the groundbreaking "Papa's Got a Brand New Bag," a song that incorporated the intricate start-and-stop rhythms that would come to define funk, and his mainstream stardom was sealed.

Brown's music was bold: 1968's "Say It Loud (I'm Black and I'm Proud)" was a defiant statement of black pride; 1970's "Get Up (I Feel Like Being Like A) Sex Machine" was blatantly sexual; 1971's "Hot Pants" leering. His sound was unlike anything on the charts and was copied by many artists, including Sly and the Family Stone and Parliament -- who, in turn, gave it their own spin.

Influence on disco, hip-hop, rap
Brown went into eclipse in the mid-'70s. His 1974 song "The Payback" was his last Top 40 hit for 11 years, and even his appearances on the R&B/black music charts were irregular. He returned to the Top 10 with "Living in America," the theme from "Rocky IV," in 1985, but it was his last hurrah on the pop chart.

Brown also was plagued by personal problems. In the late '80s he was in the news for being accused of assault and battery by his then-wife. In 1988, high on PCP, he led police on a chase through two states before officers shot out the tires of his truck. He received a six-year prison sentence, serving 15 months in prison and 10 months in a work release program before being paroled in 1991, according to the AP.

But his musical influence was undeniable. He was part of the first group of artists inducted into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame in 1986. He won Grammys for "Papa's Got a Brand New Bag" and "Living in America." He received a Kennedy Center honor in 2003.

He knew what he'd accomplished.

"Disco is James Brown, hip-hop is James Brown, rap is James Brown; you know what I'm saying? You hear all the rappers, 90 percent of their music is me," he told the AP in 2003.

Brown's traditional performance close -- wailing "Please, Please, Please," falling to his knees, being covered with a cape, led almost off stage, still singing quietly, only to rise again, returned to the center, bringing the crowd to its screaming feet -- is indelible. It suggested nothing short of a life force, one that lives on in his many followers.

Which was what James Brown hoped for.

"I would like to pass on the want to do something," he told CNN in 2000. "The need is there. Good lyrics are good things, but I would like to pass on that drive, that vigorous undying determination."


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 25, 2006)

Another legend silenced. May he RIP.


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 25, 2006)

I had just read this, so sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I was just listening to him yesterday.


----------



## little teaser (Dec 25, 2006)

rip..james brown


----------



## lightnlovly (Dec 26, 2006)

Rest In Peace James Brown.  You truly are a legend!  Weird enough I am actually in Jackson (S.C) and passed the city sign the other day and it said HOME OF JAMES BROWN.  So Sad....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  He will be missed


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Dec 30, 2006)

Yup this is truly sad....... James Brown has done so much for my community.. The city of Augusta GA... Today at the James Brown Civic Center in downtown augusta There lies Mr. James Brown  in his coffin made out of 24 carat gold where his friends and family, the ppl of augusta.. all came to see Him one last time before they lay him to rest.  "Remebering James Brown"  The God Father of Soul... He will be greatly missed.


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 30, 2006)

^^^  Yup, Hyperrealgurl, I thought of you when I saw a story on CNN of the reactions of ppl in Augusta and remembered that's where you're from.  I've gotta say, too, that I'm pleased at the coverage his life and music have gotten on a national basis (which doesn't always happen, you know how that goes).  It's nice to see him being recognized as the legend he truly is.

R.I.P. Soul Brother #1

(If anyone has XM Radio or access to their channel, The Groove, channel 64, they've been doing a fantastic tribute pretty regularly since his passing.  I'm listening to it again right now.)


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Dec 31, 2006)

here are some pics from yesterdays "Remebering James Brown" Service here in Augusta...

http://spotted.augusta.com/chronicle...56939&sort=rev

DOwntown Augusta Fans pay Tribute
http://spotted.augusta.com/display.html?gallery=56505
More fans...
http://spotted.augusta.com/display.html?gallery=56959


----------



## sexypuma (Dec 31, 2006)

So sad!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  There was also a memorial service here in NY. Tons of people attended.


----------



## LuvBeMac (Jan 5, 2007)

My condolence to his family.. RIP, James Brown


----------

